# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: GraviNULL, une main et puis c'est tout.

## ShinSH

En recueillant les votes pour le jeu de l'année 2009, j'ai eu l'occasion de discuter avec l'un des participants au sujet de son vote. Il m'a dit qu'il n'a pas acheté énormément de jeux PC, suite à son handicap, ne lui permettant de ne jouer qu'à la souris. Malgré tout, il a accès à quelques jeux d'une grande richesse, contrairement à d'autres gens limités ne pouvant jouer qu'au pad. J'eus une petite pensée pour lui quand je découvris GraviNULL, un mod pour Half Life 2.
 A ma gauche, des arènes sans gravité remplies de ces petites boules électriques que l'on a pu croiser dans l'aventure solo du jeu de base. A ma droite, votre souris. Clic gauche pour absorber une boule, clic droit pour créer un lien semblable à un grappin sur nos nouvelles amies rondes qui vous rapproche de celles-ci. Après une absorption, vous pouvez recracher un tir direct (rouge) avec le clic gauche, ou passer en mode à tête chercheuse (bleu) avec un clic... de la molette! Ne cherchez pas une logique à tout ça. Aucune commande de déplacement, vous serez forcé de jouer du grappin pour vous balader dans la carte, et esquiver les attaques ennemies. Ce qui est désespérant, c'est que ce speech ne vous sert à rien si vous regardez la vidéo ci-dessus et l'image tout en bas.
 Après un petit pic de joueurs découvrant ce deathmatch étrange quelques jours après sa sortie, ce mod commence à perdre ses joueurs, son gameplay original n'efface pas la lassitude qui s'instaure après quelques heures de jeu, GraviNULL restant assez bourrin dans son concept, alliant une visée difficile et des cartes trop ouvertes. N'hésitez pas à l'essayer entre potes, il reste largement distrayant pour une soirée. Et c'est le seul FPS dans lequel je peux manger mes biscottes du soir tout en jouant.

Voir la news (2 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## bjone

Ça me fait penser à Albedo sur ST.

----------


## Darkmistermomy

Moi ça me fait penser a teewars en FPS.

----------


## ze nolife²

Moi je pense pas

----------


## Froyok

Moi je pense donc je suie. :zno:

---

Blague à part, ça me tente bien, sauf que j'ai plus steam sur mon pc... Hmmm, dois-je céder à la tentation ?
Par contre un point obscure : peut-on y jouer en solo au final ?

----------


## ElliotReid

Je préfère pas essayer, déjà que je suis pas doué à la souris, je risque de vite m'énerver!  ::P:

----------


## ThzChz

J'ai essayé, c'est marrant une demi heure et puis ça saoule. Le concept est chouette mais le gameplay est un peu trop minimaliste. En LAN ça doit être marrant mais pas toute une nuit non plus...

----------


## Jolaventur

Non mais c'était juste pour me faire un clin d'oeil, vous comprenez rien!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Pourquoi parce que t'es grave et nul ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pourquoi parce que t'es grave et nul ?


Parce le manchot dont le monsieur parle c'est moi.
Mais comme j'ai pas HL2 pour le moment.

----------


## touriste

Sinon la musique a l'air sympa. Quelqu'un en aurait le nom ?  ::ninja::

----------


## zuluhed

Y'aaaaaaaa! Si une soirée Canard s'organise, pourquoi pas =D

----------


## Ging

> Sinon la musique a l'air sympa. Quelqu'un en aurait le nom ?


E.S. Posthumus - Ebla

----------

